# Anesthesia code cross walk HELP



## 574coding (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello,
Could you let me know what is the correct anesthesia codes for the procedure codes provided below? 
62273
62310
62311
63650
64479
64480
64483
64484
64633
64634
64635
64636
0274T
0275T


----------



## syllingk (Feb 20, 2014)

62273
 01992 (5 base units)  for diagnostic or theraputic blocks and injections, prone position

 01991 (3 base units) " ", other than prone position


62310
same as above

62311

same

63650
 00630 (8 base units) anesthesia for procedures in the lumbar region; not otherwise specified

 00300 (5 base units) anesthesia for all procedures on the integumentary system, muscles and nerves of head, neck, and posterior trunk, not otherwise specified

64479, 64480, 64483, 64484
 01935 (5 base units) anesthesia for percutaneous image guided procedures on the spine and spinal cord; diagnostic

64633, 64634, 64635, 64636
 01936 (5 base units) anesthesia for percutaneous image guided procedures on the spine and spinal cord; therapeutic


----------



## 574coding (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you for your help!


----------

